# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Online конкурсы форума и МОД ИНКУ >  Новогодний конкурс среди форумчан

## Раюшка

Пришла мне в мою рыжую голову одна идея... Возникла она после того, как потусовалась я на одесском форуме...
Там предлагается разыграть первенство в различных номинациях, проводится открытое голосование... Номинации: "Позитивчик форума", "Вредина форума", "Открытие года" (наиболее ярко заявивший о себе форумчанин-новичок), "Палочка-выручалочка", "Талант форума", "Приколист форума".... и т.п.
Как вам эта идейка?
Какие номинации предложили бы вы?

----------


## diogen

*Раюшка*,
 Первый готов обозваться...Боюсь, эпитетов будет слишком много...Раюшка, ну давай , на твой взгляд , самое ёмкое и всеобъемлющее....А я под ним подпишусь...

----------


## Шапокляк

*Раюшка*,
Раюш, я предлагаю номинацию "Голубцы" форума, это сейчас очень актуально, поддержим секс.меньшинства, чтобы они своей ориентации не стеснялись, а то Лужков даже их парад запретил. Им же обидно, так и ходят везде вдвоем :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## Раюшка

Ну, голубцы и прочие блюда нас сейчас не интересуют...:biggrin:
А вот Диоген, несомненно, номинируется на виртуальную премию "Самый эпатажный форумчанин" или "Неформат форума"...:biggrin:

Оптимистка - на "Палочку-выручалочку" и "Талант форума".
Курица - "Кладезь народных перлов".
Януська - "Вредина форума".:biggrin:
Инночка - "Прорыв года", "Леопольд форума" (это в смысле дружно жить призывает). 
Макната - "Приколистка форума".
Пупс - "Наиколоритнейшая речь"...
Марья, Ильич, Скоморох - "За словом не в карман".

:biggrin::tongue:

Продолжим?!

----------


## Иринка Бафф

*Раюшка*,
 не,приколистка форума-это Пупс! а Макната-добрая фея! а чего ж себя забыла? Раюшка- "острый язычок":smile:
прорыв года-это дюймовочка, а Инна питерская- конечно же "интеллигентность форума" со всеми осталными-согласна....

----------


## diogen

*Раюшка*,
 давай..

----------


## Раюшка

:biggrin:


> Инна питерская- конечно же "интеллигентность форума" со всеми осталными-согласна....


Согласна, Ируська, но я ещё про Инну сказала так, потому что помню, какой она была в начале года - стеснительной, нерешительной, боязливой чуть-чуть, а какой стала сейчас - чёткой, уверенной в себе СУПЕРведущей! :Ok: 

А Иринка Бафф могла бы номинироваться - Креативщик форума...
А наша Ладушка могла бы стать ПозитиФФчиком форума...
А ещё... Люда Оптимистка - Строгая мамаша форума, а Ильич - Папаша...:biggrin::biggrin:

Итого - некоторые в нескольких номинациях.... :Vah: 
Вовка555 - золотая молодёжь форума.
Дюймовочка - Компьютерный Ас форума (и Прорыв года тоже).
Открытие года - Люда Пухова, Ирина Цепилова, Уралочка, Линочка (Соня 07) - сразу ярко и феерично ворвались в нашу компанию... :Ok: 
Кого забыла, не обижайтесь, а заходите сюда, кричите "куку":biggrin:, предлагайте номинации и кандидатуры на них...

----------


## Раюшка

Аааааа.... как могла забыть: ещё один "Леопольд", Позитив и Добрая Фея форума - это Ира Ветер Намерения.
Светлана (Тольятти) - Всеобъемлющая любовь форума, Красноречие форума, Трудоголик форума...

----------


## Анатольевна

Татьяна - Курица - "Клондайк форума"

----------


## Инна Р.

> чёткой, уверенной в себе СУПЕРведущей!


Раюш! Это ты погорячилась...  :Aga:

----------


## Марья

со всеми номинациями согласна..... маленькое добавление - 


> Януська - "Вредина форума".


 и сердечко обязательно.....

----------


## Инна Р.

В открытия года еще многих можно добавить!!!
Гаврилу, Калинчика, Шагане, Диму, Маню, и еще многих......
И Марью - "Энциклопедию форума" :smile:

----------


## Раюшка

> Сообщение от Раюшка 
> Януська - "Вредина форума".
> 
> и сердечко обязательно.....


Мариш, это я про неё любя! Она У курсе...:biggrin:

----------


## strannix

*Раюшка*,
 Сашу  swinging забыла. Пристрой

----------


## Януська

> Януська - "Вредина форума".


Я так и знала "мать" что ты это звание отдашь мне :)))

----------


## Януська

> и сердечко обязательно.....


Марьяша, подруженька ты моя... не даешь в обиду  :Vah:

----------


## Марья

> Я так и знала "мать" что ты это звание отдашь мне :)))


Янусик, меня бы спросили - первое бы что мне пришло в голову - именно это же самое....:biggrin:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Я Януське дала бы другую номинацию, сейчас не могу соображать но в голове вертится "стильная девчонка с ноткой стервозности", она ведь наша Януська очень грамотная, умная, и резкости её мне импонируют, я обязуюсь придумать номинацию, достойную славной Мурманской девчонки

----------


## Януська

Спасибо, Светуля, мне приятно :)))
Девчонки, вот ссылка, НЕ для работы, а чисто поржать...немножко правда жестокая ссылочка, но я до слез хохотала:))) 
http://webfile.ru/2508293

----------


## Курица

А *manja*- "Сердце отдаю людям" или Душевность Форума... А к Открытиям Форума я б еще Элю  *ellyz* из Перми отнесла( ее сейчас нет на Форуме, но- с минуты на минуту...И *Жасмин*... И - *Толяныч* неохваченный...Ему номинацию...

----------


## Януська

> или Душевность Форума...


Согласна на 100%

----------


## maknata

Ну, Толяныча я бы номинировала или на "Говорун форума" или Божьий человек форума:wink:

----------


## Раюшка

> А manja- "Сердце отдаю людям" или Душевность Форума...


Присоединяюсь! :Ok: 




> Толяныч неохваченный...


Толяныч - Мудрец форума... Пацифист форума... "Персен" форума :biggrin: - усмиряет буйных, вразумляет разбушевавшихся... Отзывчивость форума...

Саша Свингинг - Музподдержка на все сто!
Калинчик - Палочка-выручалочка
Януська - Суперобразованная Суперстервочка:biggrin:

----------


## Раюшка

> придумать номинацию, достойную славной Мурманской девчонки


Я придумала ЫСЧО: Януська - Борец за Справедливость форума!

----------


## Януська

Я бы сказала - В каждой бочке затычка :))) Но ничего с  собой поделать не могу :))

----------


## Марья

> Я бы сказала - В каждой бочке затычка


Неееее, это точно не ты.... Не наговаривайте на себя лишнего, деушка....:tongue:

----------


## maknata

А я бы ещё Нотю добавила "учитель шариков" - благодаря её урокам я освоила эту премудрость, и если предстоит делать чё-то такое, чего опасаюсь - сразу к ней "Наталь, спасай!" И она всегда приходит на выручку :Oj:

----------


## Анжелла

> Калинчик - Палочка-выручалочка


Может лучше ---Золотая рыбка. :Oj:  Образ такой подобрее...

----------


## Раюшка

Анжеллочка, видишь, как здорово, что ты появилась, напомнила старой склеротичке (то бишь это мне:biggrin:), что тебя тоже надо включить в номинацию "Открытие года", ведь ты на форуме недавно, а уже сколько интересного нам дала... Очень яркий, мощный старт! :Ok:

----------


## Анжелла

Ну вот! Говорят же, что иногда лучше жувать чем говорить...:wink: Напросилась ... ПРосто я вот  немного уже поняла ху из ху...Когда вижу на форуме тебя, то подмигиваю, а на Калинчика добро улыбаюсь... так что лучше рыбка, а другие вроде нормально. :Ok:

----------


## skomorox

опаньки! А Шапокляк за что заблокировали? Вовку обижала долго и упорно? 
А Вовке, целых две номинации дать:
1. Ромео нашего форума - всем дамам оды поёт и на Вы зовёт. Что приятно даже бывает. Субординацию соблюдает.:biggrin:  
2. Неуловимый юмор - до сих пор "недогоняю" его юмора!:biggrin:

----------


## Януська

> А Вовке,


Я бы его назвала "Форумский солобон" :)

----------


## maknata

> Я бы его назвала "Форумский солобон" :)


Не... Вовка однозначно - "сын полка.. ведущих":wink:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

Слушайте, а Раюшке номинацию давать не будем. У нее статус уже закрепленный - Королевишна. И тут не поспоришь

----------


## maknata

Угадайте с трёх раз кого бы я номинировала на званиежених форума? С завидным постоянством задающего вопросы новеньким, молоденьким девушкам "Замужем?":biggrin:

----------


## Раюшка

> Угадайте с трёх раз кого бы я номинировала на званиежених форума? С завидным постоянством задающего вопросы новеньким, молоденьким девушкам "Замужем?"


Согласная я!:biggrin:



> Раюшке номинацию давать не будем. У нее статус уже закрепленный - Королевишна


Светлан, я тя умоляю, какая там королевишна... Самая что ни на есть пролетающая пролетарка...:biggrin:

----------


## Ильич

> Строгая мамаша форума, а Ильич - Папаша..


Поженили нас..... Что моя то скажет...??!!

----------


## Ильич

Гаврила - отрытие форума 2008!

----------


## Ильич

> Не... Вовка однозначно - "сын полка.. ведущих"


От именно - Рас""здяй форума....

----------


## Ильич

Пупс - главный пАдонок форума

----------


## Ильич

Толяныч - домовой форума

----------


## KAlinchik

*Раюшка*,
 Раюша!Ты где флюиды-то мои уловила?!:eek: :Vah: 
вот не поверишь, только вчера думала на эту тему про номинации на нашем форуме...
сегодня смотрю: а ты уже мысль мою в жизнь воплотила:biggrin:....

----------


## Курица

А Светик Дюймовочка- в номинации *"Мал золотник, да ДОРОГ"(*каждому форумчанину:wink:- помощь ее всякий на себе ощущал)



> Пупс - главный *пАдонок* форума


Ильич, догадываюсь, что Вы имели в виду не прямое значение слова, но все равно ПРОТЕСТУЮ!!! Ольчик- нечто иное, типа *Антидепрессанта* Форума...
Две красавицы-девицы из Германии, из "Группы быстрого реагирования" - Чип и Дейл, спешащие на помощь- Лена *(Элен )* и Лиля *(цветок)*...

...продолжение следует

Дима Дональд - тоже в Открытие Форума?Или - какие мысли?

----------


## Volodя

> Не... Вовка однозначно - "сын полка.. ведущих"
> 
> 
> От именно - Рас""здяй форума....


Будем баниться ?

----------


## Инна Р.

> Будем баниться ?


:biggrin: *Volodя*, ты разве не знаешь, что хорошие родители всегда детей ругают, так, для профилактики! Я своего оболтуса тоже без конца обзываю почти таким же словом - разгильдяй!!! А на самом деле, я его люблю и жалею!  :Aga:

----------


## Техподдержка

> От именно - Рас""здяй форума....


Ещё раз увижу мат, и Вы будете точно так же забанены, как и все остальные участники, которые не могут себя контроллировать.

*Volodя*,
 Тебя сразу предупреждаю, что если мат будет спровоцирован тобой, то ты будешь забанен вместе с тем, кто будет на тебя материться.

----------


## ЖасМи

> Ещё раз увижу мат, и Вы будете точно так же забанены, как и все остальные участники, которые не могут себя контроллировать.


ОГО! Око зрит!  :flower: . Совет - всем эмоциональным жителям форума пересмотреть "Джельтмены удачи" и шифровать свои эмоции: редиска, нехороший человек...

----------


## Kozachello

> ... какая там королевишна... Самая что ни на есть пролетающая пролетарка...:biggrin:


 Это над гнездом кукушки, что ль, пролетающая?:biggrin:
Видела твой сайтик, пока гостила у родичей в другом городе - прикольно, хотя немного слащависто... ИМХО:rolleyes:

----------


## Шапокляк

> Януська - "Вредина форума".


Януська, не вредина, а справедливость форума. Скажет, как отрежет, причем без наркоза:biggrin:   Молодчина!!! :Ok:

----------


## Kozachello

> ... Скажет, как отрежет, причем без наркоза:biggrin:   Молодчина!!!


 Мечта транссексуалок-мазохисток!
Вам тоже понравилось?  :flower:

----------


## Шапокляк

> Мечта транссексуалок-мазохисток!
> Вам тоже понравилось?


ААААААА, это что сон? Я сейчас буду материться, что вы все ко мне лезите-то, а? Вам-то что плохого я сделала? 
Поздравляю Вы третий человек в моем списке игнорирования. Ребята, спасите - помогите, началась атака клонов.

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> Ребята, спасите - помогите.


 Просто иногда, прежде чем написать, думай - как мое слово отзовется? Остренький язычок хорош, когда он острит тактично, не опускаясь до пошлостей, грубостей, едких подколок. А еще нужно уметь различать шутку, подтекст, видеть между строк. А иногда хорошо просто помолчать, ведь молчанье - золото. 
Это советы, самая действенная помощь:smile:

----------


## Kozachello

> . А иногда хорошо просто помолчать, ведь молчанье - золото...


 Так форум - для того, чтобы помолчать... минуту?:biggrin:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> Так форум - для того, чтобы помолчать... минуту?


Иногда и минута позволяет обдумать фразу, прежде чем сделать глупость. Иногда этой минуты и не хватает. Ведь так? А слово не воробей....:biggrin:

----------


## ЖасМи

> Я сейчас буду материться


НЕ НАДО! У тебя же условно-досрочное! Вдох-выдох, вдох-выдох!


> Ребята, спасите - помогите.


Леан, в жизни помогает "Супростин" или просто "Демидрол" А по сути - не бери в голову, бери на метр ниже.

Свет, действительно, ну очень жёсткие шутки. Ты хоть смайликами пользуйся, а лучше не шути так, если не хочешь в ответ таких же слов. 
Может здесь повальное невысыпание. ВСЕМ СПАТЬ!

----------


## Шапокляк

> Это советы, самая действенная помощь


Светлана спасибо за советы, от Вас другой помощи я и не ждала. 
Вы давненько, ко мне неровно дышите. :Aga:

----------


## Kozachello

> ... Иногда этой минуты и не хватает. Ведь так? А слово не воробей....:biggrin:


 Вот только почему-то, как успеешь поймать такого "воробья" от кого-то, так тебя же и обвинят в "подколках"...
А как с публикой работать (и где тренироваться), если контакт часто держится именно на диалоге, "на равных"???
Может, кому-то ст*о*ит "Стакан воды" перечесть, прежде, чем дурных воробьёв *пу*с*кать*, _"как в лужу пёрышко_" (с)?

----------


## Шапокляк

*Svetllana*,
*Kozachello*,
*Жасмин*,
Девочки, пишите пожалуста про новогодний конкурс, Николай все видит.

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

А зачем перечитывать???, пьесу Эжена Скриба "Стакан воды" практически знаю наизусть. В свое время играла герцогиню Мальборо, так что текст помню. 
Простите, тренируйтесь, я не удачно вклинилась




> Svetllana,
> Kozachello,
> Жасмин,
> Девочки, пишите пожалуста про новогодний конкурс, Николай все видит


Правильное замечание. Спасибо. Исправляюсь. Шапокляк - Хулиганка декабря (надо было же что-то написать по теме,без обид)

----------


## Kozachello

> ... Николай все видит.


 Так, с Днём Ангела поздравили, ещё  Новый год подступает!

----------


## ЖасМи

> Девочки, пишите пожалуста про новогодний конкурс Николай, все видит.


Так это самый что ни есть "горячий" материальчик для конкурса:biggrin: А вообще - даааа, нафлудили! Убраться бы не мешало - теперь от каждой по идее для темы!

----------


## Януська

> играла герцогиню Мальборо


Ни в жизнь не подумала бы...Характер то вообще не твой...как мне кааацццааа :)))

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> Ни в жизнь не подумала бы...Характер то вообще не твой...как мне кааацццааа :)))


 
Янусь, а ты знаешь какая у меня была кличка, или прозвище???? Это точно по теме будет, потому что шлейф этого прозвища тянется за мной еще с работы в школе. Заинтриговала? - "Железная леди" (читай стерва)

----------


## Kozachello

> ... В свое время _играла_ герцогиню Мальборо...


Да что вы? А я в своё время тоже "Винстон" _курила_...




> ... а ты знаешь какая у меня была кличка, или прозвище???? Это точно по теме будет, потому что шлейф этого прозвища тянется за мной еще с работы в школе. Заинтриговала? - "Железная леди" (читай стерва)


  Скорее бы подумалось, что _"Бронзовый бюст с поддержкой"_ на родине героини:biggrin:...

----------


## Януська

> "Железная леди" (читай стерва)


Мдяяяяя, Светик, хто же тогда я? :biggrin:

----------


## Kozachello

> Мдяяяяя, Светик, хто же тогда я? :biggrin:


 "Все мы ба-абы - стервы, 
Милый, Бог с тобой!..." (с):biggrin:

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> Мдяяяяя, Светик, хто же тогда я?


Ты - Януська, умный, уникальный, справедливый человек, которого я уважаю  :Aga:

----------


## Kozachello

> Ты - Януська, умный, уникальный, справедливый человек, которого я уважаю


 А кто Януську не уважает?!? А ну, покажись, мы тебе быстро причесон поправим! :Aga: 
А вообще, девочки, ещё не Новогодний банкет, рановато начинаем "уважаться"...

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> Да что вы? А я в своё время тоже "Винстон" _курила_...
> 
> 
> 
> А Минздрав нас постоянно предупреждает.....
> 
>   Скорее бы подумалось, что _"Бронзовый бюст с поддержкой"_ на родине героини:biggrin:...


Каждый думает в меру......

Продолжаете тренироваться? Если бы со мной так поговорила ведущая на празднике, где я была бы гостем, я бы ее опустила ниже плинтуса. Здесь не могу, я не реагирую на выпады человека, который скрывает свое лицо. Но на звание "Скандалистка декабря вы пока не тянете. Тренируйтесь дальше, можно в "Беседке", можно в личке, но там я буду "без купюр" разговаривать

----------


## Kozachello

> ...... Если бы со мной так поговорила ведущая на празднике, где я была бы гостем, я бы ее опустила ниже плинтуса. Здесь не могу, я не реагирую на выпады человека, который скрывает свое лицо....  в личке, но там я буду "без купюр" разговаривать


 Не сомневаюсь ни разу в Ваших способностях, особенно, касаемо "без купюр", "плинтуса" и "опустить":frown:...
Действительно, не хотелось бы, ведя праздник, *споткнуться о такое*...
Ну, да Бог милостив: он и Вам не даст засохнуть, и меня отведёт :Aga: !

----------


## Светлана Шишкина

> Ну, да Бог милостив: он и Вам не даст засохнуть, и меня отведёт!


Поэтому я всегда говорю, прежде чем что-то написать, сказать нужно думать - как наше слово отзовется. 
И на праздниках то же, ведь незнакомый человек  может среагировать по-разному, поэтому необходимо фильтровать свою речь. Ведь некоторые не понимают шуток, которые вам, или мне кажутся смешными. Некоторых можно и обидеть пошловатой шуткой. Если уж вы тренируетесь, умейте с достоинством, юмором, легкостью выходить из любой ситуации. А на праздникак бывает *и не такое*, только важно уметь *не допустить* подобной ситуации. Рекомендую прочитать мои посты на предыдущей странице. И проанализировать - с чего все началось, кто виноват, и что делать. Удачных тренировок. Я ушла на скамейку запасных - ветеранов спорта

----------


## Kozachello

> ....проанализировать - с чего все началось, кто виноват, и что делать. Удачных тренировок. Я ушла на скамейку запасных - ветеранов спорта


 Да *никто ни в чём не виноват*: я, посмеявшись (с горя!) над Прыщенко, поддержала и довела почти до абсурда Шапоклякины комплименты Януське, а та (Ш) обиделась, попутно Вы давали двусмысленные комментарии происходящему...
Давайте поспокойнее реагировать на чужие (в смысле - _не собственный_) голоса, а то так и работать невозможно станет...
Юмора (чужого) это также касается...

----------


## Шапокляк

> Шапокляк - Хулиганка декабря


Спасибо, конечно, но Шапокляк форума, это Шапокляк, вне зависимости от времени года. Так что у меня, уже есть эксклюзивная номинация. Это не звёздочка, это факт. 

Предлагаю ещё три номинации:

Мудрость форума - Владимир Ильич 
Лучший поэт или оптимизм форума - Людмила Николаевна 
Рэперша форума - Ольга (Пупсик)

----------


## Масяня

а я бы нашу манечку выставила в номинации - бабулечка - ягулечка. Кто школу для нас открыл? Кто нам дровишек доброты подкидывает в печеску, когда совсем худо?

----------


## ЖасМи

Не, я бы для Мани дала номинацию "Золотое сердце". 
А вообще, если форум - семья, надо я думаю, давать соответствующие номинации - мудрая мама - Наталья, строгий папа - Николай. И далее по списку - крёстные, свахи, кумы, тёти, дяди , дети, племянники...
Ой, ещё навеяло мыслей. А ещё же есть - семейный учитель, адвокат, врач, консультант по... , воспитатель.

----------


## Марья

> (читай стерва)





> Мдяяяяя, Светик, хто же тогда я?





> "Все мы ба-абы - стервы, 
> Милый, Бог с тобой!..."


ХА!!! Девочки, вы бы видели Светулю, когда она отчитывала моего ди-джея за плохую работу и вокалистку за опоздание....  :Vah:  Вот это я вам скажу.... Уж на что - я не сахар, когда дело касается работы, но ту я пас..... Причем, не было сказано ни одного грубого или обидного слова. 
*Kozachello*,
*Шапокляк*,
Девчонки, а вам желаю совершенствоваться в работе. Юмор должен быть смешным, а обида - не обидной. У вас пока еще это плохо получается....:frown: Не будите гнев мастадонтов, а то если глаза кровью нальются, и Николаю не к чему будет придраться, а вам на форуме будет стыдно появиться.... В качестве первоначальных знаний почитайте темку "Оружие - слово" :wink:

----------


## Лина М.

Единственное, что  добавлю "не в тему для этого раздела" для *Козачелло и Шапокляк*: девочки, мы все видим, что вы неординарные, инересные, языкатые (то, что надо для нашей профессии). Но мы же опытные глазастые "тетки", как выражается наш общий любимец Костя-Диоген.... *Чтобы доказать яркую индивидуальность, не надо так навязчиво изощряться. Здесь пристутсвуют профессионалы, а не восторженная публика, на которую вы пришли работать.*
*Козачелло*, я сочувствую тому из гостей в зале, кто попадется тебе на язык. Все, конечно, поржут. Но выпущенный тобою "воробей" выклюет просто бедняге глаза... Залог успеха нашей профессии - искренняя симпатия к людям. Подумай об этом.
*Шапокляк*, у тебя другая история. Ты явно человек ищущий, творческий, мятущийся (что тоже не плохо для нашего дела). Но, прошу, соберись с мыслями и немного успокойся внутренне.

----------


## Kozachello

> ...Девчонки, а вам желаю совершенствоваться в работе. Юмор *должен быть* смешным, а обида - не обидной. У вас пока еще это плохо получается....:frown: Не будите гнев мастадонтов, а то ... вам на форуме будет стыдно появиться....


 Спасибо за _добрые_ пожелания, и Вам - того же! :Pivo: 
Пойдём учиться у маст*о*донтов :Ok: ...

----------


## Марья

> мастодонтов


:biggrin::tongue::wink:

----------


## Dium

Спасибки за номинации.. я только сегодня прочитала, какую мну номинацию присвоили! 



> прорыв года-это дюймовочка


это уж слишком :biggrin:  
А вообще номинация группе "Ведущих" - *Большая 7я*  !!! С наступающим всех!

----------


## Гений Гениальны&

а как ту птичьку звали которая из пепла возрождалась? требую для себя звание феникса

----------


## diogen

О...У вас тут раздача слонов идет....

----------


## Kozachello

> а как ту птичьку звали которая из пепла возрождалась? требую для себя *звание феникса*


 -Пени - как? :biggrin: 
Чё-то я не расслышала... Пойду-ка лучше Говарда Стерна посмотрю...

----------


## diogen

*Kozachello*,
 И где можно посмотреть Говарда Стерна..?

----------


## Шапокляк

Предлагаю следующую номинацию Sexy Lady форума. 
Только я еще не определилась с победительницей, надеюсь вы выберете.
Светлана, Инесса или Элина.

----------


## Kozachello

> *Kozachello*,
>  И где можно посмотреть Говарда Стерна..?


 Есть уже не совсем новый фильм по его книге, "Private party", кажется называется...
Там чувочок отжигает по полной - форум бы просто рухнул:biggrin:!

----------


## diogen

*Kozachello*,
 Это где он на радио работал..?   Части тела....

----------


## Kozachello

> *Kozachello*,
>  Это где он на радио работал..?   Части тела....


 Именно! Вот нам бы - дэвушкам его свободу и креатиффчик!

----------


## strannix

> Это где он на радио работал..? Части тела...


 Наверное да, оригинальное название Private Parts , у нас он вышел под названием Части тела.

----------


## strannix

> Именно! Вот нам бы - дэвушкам его свободу и креатиффчик!


А что мешает?

----------


## diogen

*Kozachello*,
 С него делали Диму Нагиева на радио Модерн.....А фильм не реальный...В смысле - не применимый у нас...

----------


## Kozachello

> А что мешает?


 Фигура, причёска, комплексы:biggrin:...

----------


## strannix

> Фигура, причёска, комплексы


 Ну и что. Сегодня приехали на корпоративчик ДМ и С , Снегурочка не 90-60-90 а наоборот и ничего никаких комплексов отработали на ура

----------


## Kozachello

> Ну и что. Сегодня приехали на корпоративчик ДМ и С , Снегурочка не 90-60-90 а наоборот и нечего никаких комплексов отработали на ура


 И она, в таких стандартах, работала в стиле Говарда Стерна?!?
Это - вынос мозга!

----------


## strannix

> И она, в таких стандартах, работала в стиле Говарда Стерна


Ну не в стиле, это уж точно был бы вынос мозга. А станцевать имитацию стриптиза ,разделся ДМ, получилось.

----------


## Марья

Нароооод, а можно я себе номинирование закажу? Я хочу номинироваться в звании "Марья-краса, длинная коса".... В любой номинации присутствует гротеск, а мне было бы приятно..."Краса" в 40 лет - смело, и насчет косы - взгляните еще раз на аватарку....:biggrin: Мне тут сынуля на днях заявил: Мама, я понял, почему ты так коротко стрижешься.... нам в школе сказали пословицу "Волос длинен, ум короток..." Ты это в знак протеста????.... :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Раюшка

> Снегурочка не 90-60-90 а наоборот


Прочитала параметры в обратной последовательности... Ничего не изменилось...:biggrin::biggrin:
Хочу разрядить немного обстановку и номинировать Козачелло и Шапокляк в 
звании "Эпатаж форума". :biggrin:
Или что-то типа "На язык не попадись, укушу, укушу, не помилую!":biggrin:
Кстати, свою скромную кандидатуру тоже предлагаю в эту номинацию...:biggrin:

----------


## Шапокляк

*Раюшка*,
Если Рая, ты нас троих в одну "бригаду" объединила, тогда получается не


> "Эпатаж".


 а "Экипаж" в смысле, советский фильм-катастрофа. 

Районы, кварталы, жилые массивы,  
Я ухожу, ухожу... красиво (из номинации). Свой эксклюзив, ни на что не променяю.:biggrin:

----------


## Шапокляк

*Раюшка*,
А тебе, дорогуша - сладкая груша, я предлагаю присудить звание Аркадий Райкин форума, сейчас обьясню почему:biggrin: 
Во-первых, тоже великий юморист. 
Во-вторых, его предки тоже, как-то с Райками  пересекались:biggrin:

----------


## Раюшка

> Аркадий Райкин форума,


Райка Аркашкина... ой, Игорёшкина...:biggrin:

----------


## Kozachello

> Нароооод, а можно я себе номинирование закажу? Я хочу номинироваться в звании "Марья-краса, длинная коса".... В любой номинации присутствует гротеск, а мне было бы приятно..."Краса" в 40 лет - смело...


 Ну, _в 40 лет жизнь_, точно, _только начинается_, а по поводу косы - почему бы и нет?:biggrin:




> ... номинировать Козачелло и Шапокляк в 
> звании "Эпатаж форума". :biggrin:
> Или что-то типа "На язык не попадись, укушу, укушу, не помилую!":biggrin:...:biggrin:


 Мерси за нежное сопоставление :Pivo: !
Я уж лучше как-нибудь сама...




> *Раюшка*,
> А тебе, дорогуша - сладкая груша, я предлагаю присудить звание ...:biggrin:


 _"Висит груша - нельзя скушать!"_ (с) :biggrin:

----------


## Раюшка

> "Висит груша - нельзя скушать!" (с)


С первой половиной утверждения не согласна - я нигде не вишу (не виСЮ).:tongue: А вот со второй частью фразы соглашаюсь полностью - фиг кто меня скушает, зубы тоКА сломает!:biggrin:

----------


## Анатольевна

В номинацию "Улыбка форума" предлагаю Наташу - *Naata*. Жаль, что сейчас у неё нет возможности здесь бывать.

----------


## Раюшка

О! Кстати, куда Наата делась? С инетом проблемы? Кто знает?
(Если подробности немного пикантны, то можно в личку...).
А то Наату можно будет номинировать ещё и в категории "Пропажа форума".
Кстати, туда же - и Ларисочку... Не хватает её... :frown: Если она читает последние разборки на форуме (которые начали случаться с "завидным" постоянством), то наверняка опупевает...

----------


## Курица

> А то Наату можно будет номинировать ещё и в категории "Пропажа форума".
> Кстати, туда же - и Ларисочку... Не хватает её...  Если она читает последние разборки на форуме (которые начали случаться с "завидным" постоянством), то наверняка опупевает...


Вот уж полностью согласна!
...и про Наташу...
...и про Ларисочку...
...и про "наверняка опупевает"...

----------


## Инна Р.

> О! Кстати, куда Наата делась? С инетом проблемы? Кто знает?
> (Если подробности немного пикантны, то можно в личку...).


У Наташи нет интернета :redface:.

----------


## manja

Что то так и не определились списком номинаций окончательным.... и наконец то утвержденным
вчера в беседке прозвучала мысль выписать дипломы и соотвествующие поощрения... но не все еще номинированы...из желающих поехать в Питер...
Раюшка давай заканчивай свою работу и я придумала кое какой сюрприз для всех.... потом узнаете....

----------


## Раюшка

> Раюшка давай заканчивай свою работу


:biggrin: А я так расслабилась... Я уже хАчЮ сюрпризов...:biggrin:

----------


## manja

> А я так расслабилась... Я уже хАчЮ сюрпризов...


Ну шутница ты наша.... :Oj: Ты ведь в Питер не собираешься?
Я к сожалению тоже не попаду....

----------


## Раюшка

> Ты ведь в Питер не собираешься?


Не-а. Причина: далеко и дорого. Нэ мОжу я, нэ мОжу.:wink:

----------


## tolyanich

> Толяныч - Па....ист форума.


:biggrin:



> *Ильич*- Толяныч домовой  форума


 :Aga: :biggrin:
Я  бы    себе это  оставил.
А   мудреца  уступлю  Ильичу,  пусть  он  мудрит:biggrin: Я не  мудрец 100%

----------


## Volodя

Где обещанные сюрпризы ? :Vah:

----------


## optimistka17

> Где обещанные сюрпризы ?


Вовчик! Не надо морозится.:biggrin: Сюрпризы будут .. В Питере ...  :Pivo: В дипломах и грамотах участникам встречи... :flower:

----------


## Иринка 11

Вы все Молодцы и достойны званий - *СВЕТЛЫЕ УМЫ!!* и *ОТКРЫТЫЕ ДУШИ*! чесно, от души, и спасибо вам , что вы есть!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

> Сюрпризы будут .. В Питере ... В дипломах и грамотах участникам встречи...


Люда, не вводи народ в заблуждение! В Питере будет совсем другое, не имеющее к данной теме никакого отношения.

----------


## Анюша

ну вот , я как всегда, к раздаче хвостов опоздала.... :smile:

----------


## Инна Р.

> ну вот , я как всегда, к раздаче хвостов опоздала....


Да нет, солнышко! Я ж наоборот написала - номинации никто не трогает! Так что присуждайте, рассылайте дипломы и т.д.!

----------


## optimistka17

> Люда, не вводи народ в заблуждение! В Питере будет совсем другое, не имеющее к данной теме никакого отношения


Какие заблуждения? Программа питерской встречи достаточно четко тобой подготовлена. Спасибо тебе как организатору И Петровне тоже... 
А сюрпризы на то и есть сюрпризы, чтоб до питерской встречи о них не знали...Не исключено, что и многие участники питерской встречи приедут со своими "сюрпризами"...
Но разве я неправа, что многие номинации будут использованы Светланой и Алексеем Шишкиными для разработки дипломов? Если я ошиблась, *прошу прощения*...

----------


## Инна Р.

> Но разве я неправа, что многие номинации будут использованы Светланой и Алексеем Шишкиными для разработки дипломов?


Да, я именно об этом - номинаций там не будет.

----------


## Гениальный-Генн&

а мне дали какую нибудь номинацию?

----------


## Инна Р.

*Гениальный-Геннадий*,
 перечитай тему сначала, не помню.:smile:

----------


## optimistka17

> а мне дали какую нибудь номинацию?


Трижды возрожденный

----------


## KAlinchik

> а мне дали какую нибудь номинацию?


Птица Феникс форума, непотопляемый ты наш!:biggrin:

----------


## manja

> Люда, не вводи народ в заблуждение! В Питере будет совсем другое, не имеющее к данной теме никакого отношения.


это точно.... ничего общего с Питером не предвидится...

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Я ж наоборот написала - номинации никто не трогает! Так что присуждайте, рассылайте дипломы и т.д.!


это никакие не дипломы...... не путайте....что то с чего то...

----------


## optimistka17

> это точно.... ничего общего с Питером не предвидится...
> __________________


Маня. Я уже поняла и *извинилась*.. Остальные тоже... Пусть Шишкины не пользуются данными текстами из этой темы, а делают дипломы как они это видят Сюрпризы в их руках и в руках организаторов.* Другие сюрпризы...*

----------


## skomorox

ну и на чём остановились? По степени родства присваивается номинация?
Люда - мама форума
Ильич- папа форума
Света Дюймовочка- дочь форума
Вовка - сынок Макнатин
Толяныч - вахтёр форума :biggrin::tongue:
Геныч - Ленин форума

Кто ещё будет записываться в "дети лейтенанта Шмидта"?:biggrin:

----------


## optimistka17

> Кто ещё будет записываться в "дети лейтенанта Шмидта"?


Есть у нас и *Теща*,- Курочка.
 Лишь бы не было пасынков и падчериц.
 А *Бабушки* далеко не всегда своих внуков открывают и не все этой номинации обрадуются..
 Что касается себя как *"Мама,"-* лишь бы это не переростало в "*Мать её так*!":biggrin:

----------


## Гениальный-Генн&

ясненько... отмазались....

----------


## KAlinchik

> ясненько... отмазались


а ты б что хотел? :Vah:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

а он бы хотел - ГЕНИАЛЬНЫЙ:smile:

----------


## Volodя

> ясненько... отмазались....


А Вы не обращайте внимания на такие сообщения.. это так... мысли впечать:biggrin:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

*Гениальный-Геннадий*,
 Генаха! пИрИдлагаю "ГГГ" - "Г в кубе или кубический ГЭ!"
Расшифровка проста ...аж до безобразия:
ГДЕ ГЕННАДИЙ ГЕНИАЛЬНЫЙ?

----------


## optimistka17

> ГДЕ ГЕННАДИЙ ГЕНИАЛЬНЫЙ?


наверно ему больше понравится *Герой -Геннадий Гениальный*:biggrin:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

> наверно ему больше понравится Герой -Геннадий Гениальный


Точно!
А можно  и КУБИЧЕСКИЙ Г - Где Герой Геннадий Гениальный...
Людочка, а в пятой степени как называется? Просвети неучей, пожалуйста!
Где Гуляет Героический Геннадий Гениальный

----------


## optimistka17

> а в пятой степени как называется? Просвети неучей, пожалуйста!


Ах как приятно вспомнить математику... Оказывается я не забыла степени :Aga: 
 Вторая степень- квадрат
Третья степень- куб
 Дальше специальных названий нет(Нет, ну ленивые математики, что ни говори... За столько лет не придумали...)
А можно Гену и в шестую степень возвести...
*Где Гуляет Гордый Герой ,-Гениальный Геннадий?*:biggrin:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

> Где Гуляет Гордый Герой ,-Гениальный Геннадий?


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
Людмилка! Как представлю мИндаль с таким количеством слов - тут полкилышка чугуния-Люминия надотЬ, шоооб таку тарЭльку отлить!
придётся генахе шею качать как у бычка-Клычкаkuku - звание обязывает!

----------


## manja

> Где Гуляет Гордый Герой ,-Гениальный Геннадий?


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Гениальный-Генн&

кстати мое имя отчество- геннадий геннадиевичь- отсюда и выбор псевдонима...гениальный гений и т д.

----------


## skomorox

> отсюда и выбор псевдонима...гениальный гений и т д.


 скромно и со вкусом! :056:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

> кстати мое имя отчество- геннадий геннадиевичь- отсюда и выбор псевдонима...гениальный гений и т д.


ЁПРСТ!
*"Где Гуляет Гордый Герой Гениальный Геннадий Геннадиевич"*

Генаха! Только не говори, что Хвамиль твоя Геннадьев!
ОСТАНОВИСЬ НА СЕМЁРКЕ!)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Гениальный-Генн&

> скромно и со вкусом!



ага. я всегда утверждал что я очень скромный
так медаль даете? я как никак 4 раза регился... зря чель?

----------


## skomorox

> я как никак 4 раза регился... зря чель?


не, не зря! При шестом разе - всё учтётся! :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## Гениальный-Генн&

хорошо..

----------


## Раюшка

> ага. я всегда утверждал что я очень скромный
> так медаль даете? я как никак 4 раза регился... зря чель?


Даём медаль и номинацию "Птица Феникс".:biggrin:

----------


## Курица

> Даём медаль и номинацию "Птица Феникс"


Гена, такой эскиз медали предлагаю Скромненько, но- со вкусом. сверху- "феникс"(не по русски. но это- точно то, а не ругательство... :Aga: )Пойдет?

[IMG]http://*********ru/453994m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Гениальный-Генн&

> Пойдет?


щас примерю--оцените?

----------


## Курица

> щас примерю--оцените?


ГЕН, МНЕ- НРАВИТСЯ!Честно-пречестно! :Aga:

----------


## Sens

*pypss*,
номанация АФФТАР-ЖЖЕТ! :biggrin:

----------


## Курица

> pypss,
> номанация АФТАР-ЖЖЕТ!


[IMG]http://*********ru/402796m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## skomorox

Геныч, уже фёникса себе прихватил?:biggrin:
Короче выбирай - ты или Феникс или Финист! Какой из этих орлов тебе больше нравится?:biggrin:

----------


## Гениальный-Генн&

> Какой из этих орлов тебе больше нравится?



согласен побыть двуглавым.....как в росии

----------


## skomorox

*Гениальный-Геннадий*,



> согласен побыть двуглавым.....как в росии


 вот, блин - забыла про твою гениальность! И чё это я, протупила и тебе по одному орлу предлагаю? :biggrin:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Курица*,

нарисуй Генычу двух орлов: шобы и красивый, и умный одновременно!:biggrin:

----------


## Гениальный-Генн&

> нарисуй Генычу двух орлов: шобы и красивый, и умный одновременно!


сагласён

----------


## skomorox

Сейчас придумала ещё одну номинацию для Анжелы из Набережных Челнов: Ведущий шеф-повар! 
Ау, Раюшка! Куда пропала? Автостопом в Питер уехала?:biggrin:

----------


## Volodя

*Гениальный-Геннадий*,
 Ему мы дадим ник "нестандартный тамада"

----------


## KAlinchik

> "нестандартный тамада"


Вовчик!А где ты среди нас видел стандартного тамаду?!:eek::biggrin:

----------


## optimistka17

> Вовчик!А где ты среди нас видел стандартного тамаду?!


Может в зеркале?

----------


## skomorox

*Раюшка*,

Так что, Раюшка, - когда раздача дипломов и вручение золотого Тельца ( или МышА) будет по итогам года?

----------

